# Stream Photo via Apple TV Iphone 5 et Ipad



## Splafi (27 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous êtes vous dans le même cas que moi ? 
J'espose mon problème regardons sur le site de Apple photo si joint 





Nous pouvons tous voir que la photo prend entièrement l'écran de la Tv mais voici ce que cela donne chez moi 





Alors pourquoi est ce comme cela ? 

Bien amicalement 
Splafi


----------



## Lauange (28 Décembre 2012)

Hi,

Tu est victime d'un montage publicitaire. Les photos ne sont jamais en plein écran. Je suis dans la même situation que toi.


----------



## Splafi (28 Décembre 2012)

C'est une honte de la part de Apple de nous faire croire cela !!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h34 ----------







Et ceci sur iphone est ce normal aussi quand je prend des photo en mode paysage elle s'affiche comme sur un écran d'iphone 4 :/

Je precise je la regarde bien en mode paysage sur l'iphone c'est la photo qui est mal orienté la.


----------

